# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  في أي البلاد اليوم تقع اليمامة التي وقعت فيها حرب الردة مع مسيلمة الكذاب؟

## فلاح حسن البغدادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

في أي البلاد اليوم تقع اليمامة التي وقعت فيها حرب الردة مع مسيلمة الكذاب؟

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

في نجد ...لكن لا أذكر أى المدن تحديداً

----------


## موليان

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
تفضل أخي الكريم (هنا)

----------


## خزانة الأدب

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
> تفضل أخي الكريم (هنا)


الإحالة غير صحيحة
لأنَّ البلدة المعروفة في أيامنا باليمامة ليست بلدة مسيلمة، وهي تقع جنوب الرياض بنحو مائة كيل
ومنطقته مشهورة في الشمال الغربي من الرياض، قرب بلدة الجبيلة والعيينة ، وقبور شهداء الصحابة معروفة هناك

----------


## عالي السند

أخي فلاح سبق وأن طرحتَ الموضوع في ملتقى أهل الحديث وجاءك الجواب على هذا الرابط:
http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1705577

----------


## فلاح حسن البغدادي

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم 
هذان الملتقيان المباركان مصدر عظيم للمعلومات يكمل أحدهما الآخر
أسأل الله أن يحفظ القائمين عليهما ويوفق المشايخ وطلبة العلم فيهما لكل خير

----------

